

Microsoft Has Failed - Thrymr
http://semiaccurate.com/2012/11/14/microsoft-has-failed

======
ameister14
This guy displays in this article a fundamental misunderstanding about the
direction Microsoft is going.

That's totally understandable, but it really undercuts the effectiveness of
his argument.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
Which direction you consider Microsoft is taking?

Personally, all I see them doing is the same thing they have been doing for 2
decades: milk their legacy cow. I don't really see big changes in direction.
They have Windows Phone? Yes, but that's hardly new, they had Windows Mobile
and CE for ages. Windows Surface? Sure, but again, not new, they are just
catching up with the market.

The most innovative thing I've seen Microsoft release was the XBox - and even
then, it was the next logical step after predicting the death of PC gaming.
They released it to keep their DirectX/.NET lock-in.

~~~
digitalpacman
Also, Visual Studio is still the most advanced IDE in the world. And also
Microsoft's development suite for Windows Phone 8 is amazing. It's years ahead
of android, and a "bit" better than iOS. Just no developers care because the
market is so low.

------
digitalpacman
He didn't even mention one of the other facts that lots of people are using
their technology, the fact that C# is growing in popularity, which is why
windows servers are purchased. Windows servers aren't purchased because
someone wants exchange. The developers for a new company choose to use C# for
development, then naturally want everything to be of one OS. Then they hire
Microsoft IT personnel who install Exchange. He also says if you don't use
Office you don't need Exchange. Who the hell uses Exchange because you're
using Office? No idea what this guy is talking about. He also doesn't talk
about other gigantic money makers, like Microsoft SharePoint.

~~~
astrodust
C# can be used on other platforms so don't think they have much lock-in here.

Unity 3D (<http://unity3d.com>) uses it as a scripting system. You can author
on Linux, OS X and Windows just the same.

If anything C# is becoming more popular because it's like Java but not from
Oracle, one of the few companies that is less liked than Microsoft.

